# slides for end leaves on a trestle table



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm working on a design for a client and he prefers the idea of leaves at the end of the trestle table, as in these from Rockler.

However, I need more than a 12" leaf per end.

I've found Osburn and Rufkahr's as well, but everything appears to be pedestal oriented.

If you have any creative thoughts about extending a 7' table as much as possible, I'd appreciate the value of your insights.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

What about making your own? More time I know but if you can't find a source for them there is always that!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for that nudge, Dez. There's certainly no voodoo in the basic table slide. But there might be some proprietary secrets about mysterious tapers and stuff.

He clearly doesn't want "just another table that opens in the middle" so I may have to look farther afield.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Call Osborne and talk to a tec. I'm sure they have helped others with similar concerns. They gave me a great deal of help in just a few minutes. Seems as if they were very happy to do so.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Call Osborne and talk to a tec. I'm sure they have helped others with similar concerns. They gave me a great deal of help in just a few minutes. Seems as if they were very happy to do so.

I would not try to make the slides. That would be like trying to re-invent the wheel. Osbornes prices are very good.


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

What did you decide to do for your table slides? My wife is asking me to build a table with leaves much like what you are describing. Would appreciate your sharing how things turned out and/or what you would do different.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Rick-

We finally ended up with a dutch pullout design. I used Tage Frid's plan and narrative from Fine Woodworking. The whole project is chronicled here.

I have since, due to another inquiry, posted for info about the Amish stowleaf table but, fascinatingly, no one seems to have a plan for it. There are some youtube videos of one however.

Keep us informed of your progress!

Kindly,

Lee


----------

